# babys sqeekers feet are bowed in and twisted like



## 1fly1time (Mar 10, 2012)

Please can someone tell me why my babys are comeing out
with their feet bowed in and their toes all twisted like
.they can't stand up but their nestmates r ok.but I think
That my next ones both of em might be. Crippeled like their
health is good can anyone put some closher on this plz.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Be good if you could post a picture - probably help more than any description.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

1fly1time said:


> Please can someone tell me why my babys are comeing out
> with their feet bowed in and their toes all twisted like
> .they can't stand up but their nestmates r ok.but I think
> That my next ones both of em might be. Crippeled like their
> health is good can anyone put some closher on this plz.


could be genetics.. are the parents close related like bro and sis? also calcium, lack of it can affect the bone development.. what do you give in the way of calcium and other vitamins/minerals.?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How has this happened with? And is it the same parents. Yes, a picture would help.


----------

